# Incubation



## chicquail (Feb 29, 2016)

I have a home made incubator and I don't know how to increase temperature as there's no options. I have thermometer which reads 32 and I can't raise it.is there anything I can do?


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

Do you have any pics? Any other information you can provide us?


----------



## chicquail (Feb 29, 2016)

Home made Incubator


----------



## chicquail (Feb 29, 2016)

Has a fan, light bulbs and thermometer. If i add more light bulbs Won't there be too much heat and cause death


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Duplicate thread.


----------



## chicquail (Feb 29, 2016)

Yes it is. First time using this


----------

